# Worst exotic?



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

What is the worst or most pointless exotic to keep?

IMO it is GALS, what is the point in a big snale as a pet? I just dont get it.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

I'll probably get flamed for this but here goes:

Tortoises. WHY?? People mother them, and I just dont get it :s


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

spider_duck said:


> I'll probably get flamed for this but here goes:
> 
> Tortoises. WHY?? People mother them, and I just dont get it :s


I agree.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> I'll probably get flamed for this but here goes:
> 
> Tortoises. WHY?? People mother them, and I just dont get it :s


me too


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I know a girl called Michelle who loves tortoises, I just don't get it?


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Incubuss said:


> I know a girl called Michelle who loves tortoises, I just don't get it?


:banghead::blowup:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Incubuss said:


> I know a girl called Michelle who loves tortoises, I just don't get it?


i used to be afraid of them, gave me nightmares..then i met one and i slowley came out of my shell............


----------



## mant01 (Aug 23, 2008)

Im gonna be hated for this but for me its corns. I dont know what it is but I just really dislike them. I want a snake not a multi coloured worm.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

mant01 said:


> Im gonna be hated for this but for me its corns. I dont know what it is but I just really dislike them. I want a snake not a multi coloured worm.


i agree....


----------



## mant01 (Aug 23, 2008)

cooljules said:


> i agree....


So glad Im not alone :lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

I love my corns, but I MUCH prefer well, most other species tbh :lol2: Damn that Sami and Mason making me want a retic :bash::mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

mant01 said:


> So glad Im not alone :lol2:


same for me with lep gex too. i have both, but rescued...wouldnt be on my shopping list at all....


----------



## mant01 (Aug 23, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> I love my corns, but I MUCH prefer well, most other species tbh :lol2: Damn that Sami and Mason making me want a retic :bash::mf_dribble::lol2:


Nothing compares to retics, my favourite species by far.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

mant01 said:


> Nothing compares to retics, my favourite species by far.


I used to be scared of them but jesus theyre so BEAAAAAAAUTIFUL!

Now all I need is a bigger house and a willing accomplice mwahahaha :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

How very dare you!!! Tortoises rule!

For me, its things like Stick Insects & Mantids! Spend half an hour looking for the sods & then when you find them, they are doing nothing anyway! 
:lol2:


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Im against you zoo man i have loads of mantids and inverts and they are always doing something and watching them feed is still great. Got afew torts aswell i think there cute. lol. Erm what do i not like, GALS AND ROACHES I DONT SEE THE APEAL! Also not into my corns, alot of people love them but i just never got into them unfortunatly, i mean i can apreciat a good corn morph and realise its value and whats gone in to creating jus i could never own one.


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Oh I can see an appeal for GALS and roaches......... Lizard food! I also agree with the general corn idea throughout this thread. I know lots of people love them, but they are really not for me, I've actually steered people elsewhere when they were trying to give them away to me for free.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

GALS
Roaches
stick insects / mantids - just buy a twig its cheaper
millipedes
centipedes
spiders


what next? slugs, ear wigs and caresheets being written on daddy long legs?


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Meko said:


> GALS
> Roaches
> stick insects / mantids - just buy a twig its cheaper
> millipedes
> ...


Stupidly enough though daddy long legs may be considered exotic somewhere in the world, if you stop and think about most of our exotic pets are common or even <gulp!> pests in their country of origion.


----------



## Myo (Feb 14, 2008)

cooljules said:


> i used to be afraid of them, gave me nightmares..then i met one and i slowley came out of my shell............


 
That's a poor one that! made me cringe!!! haha


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

yep corn snakes and GALS, whats the point in corn snakes, they have to be the least impressive snake by far, and why would you want to keep a big snail??


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

I lovr corn snakes they come in so many pretty colours :flrt: back to the topic. Worst exotic those gambian rats freak me out they are giant rats. I dont like rats so the thought of a giant one is bad.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

i think very small lizard species like anoles and house geckos. i actualy feel sorry for them because the ammount of times ive been in a pet shop and someones seen the very cute (wc, very fast) lizard and gone ooo that 1's cheap ! tbh id rather they were in the wild (i dont say that alot) as in captivity they are doooooooomed !:lol2:
stu


----------



## Shelly24 (Aug 28, 2008)

spiders- what is the point in keeping a spider? they are hairy, scary and have horrible webs that get stuck all over their enclosures. yuk yuk yuk!!


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

2 who said millipedes, i find them fascinating 2 watch and at least they can be handled. (just my opinion, not starting argument) what i find pointless are 'ornamental' species. not much point in a pet if they cant come out 4 a cuddle,


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

DWA animals - I know their beautiful but I can't get my head around sharing my house with something that can kill me.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

awww tortoises are fab gentle little souls and facinating to deal with - I dont know what you mean about mothering them though ??? is it possible? for me I'm afraid its inverts in their entirety - I hate spiders - stick insects/mantids I dont see the point of - every buggy type thing makes my skin crawl - I despise crickets/locusts/roaches/mealies/morios well generally any feeder food other than waxies and calci grubs - makes you wonder why I have lizards lol??? I only put up with them as my lizards are awesome and they have to eat them but I wont touch them - tweezers all the way for me lol!!


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

Would have to say Bearded Dragons, they just eat and eat and eat annnnd...... eat!


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

animal addict said:


> awww tortoises are fab gentle little souls and facinating to deal with -


Tortoises are great (I've got 3 myself) but unfortunately some of their owners are the most pointless exotics owners


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

gtm said:


> Tortoises are great (I've got 3 myself) but unfortunately some of their owners are the most pointless exotics owners


My mother in law has a Hermanns, and I gotta say that statement is so true!:lol2:


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

i have to say i think its the goliath bird eater - reason is its just wrong to have a spider that big!!!


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

beege_3 said:


> My mother in law has a Hermanns, and I gotta say that statement is so true!:lol2:


Have a mooch round the shelled section or some of the yahoo lists.......:mf_dribble:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Salamanders. We have a spotted one in college, an yeah its cute but it doesn't do anything at all. Even watching it eat is only slightly more interesting than counting sugar grains....


----------



## dracco (May 17, 2008)

For me its Spiders cant see why someone would want to keep one they give me the creeps


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

face-hugger from Alien.

That'd be awful to find one of those in your incubator.


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

GLAS - boring and a snail - why not get one from your garden
Corns - boring and i just hate them
Venemous - nice but why keep something you cant touch?
Royals - unbelivebaly boring and over hyped i hate them with a passion​


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

About the tortoises, I agree, though I have one, I am not obsessed, yeah shes cute, and has a great personality, but I wouldn't buy anymore of them.

The type I find pointless to own is a scorpion or spider, yeah they're cool to look at, but not to own one. They dont show affection, and I like to think that the animals I own have some affection towards me.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

dracco said:


> For me its Spiders cant see why someone would want to keep one they give me the creeps


like me and this one?


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

cooljules said:


> like me and this one?


 do you know whats funny, i expected you to look like that


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

mine would be chams, /yawn theyre so boring and i think theyre damn ugly too


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

pet locusts???? my mum pointed out a care sheet she saw in a shop today!!
as for GALS.....my 4 yr old son has 2, they dont do anything and they look like a lump of beef:lol2:


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Incubuss said:


> What is the worst or most pointless exotic to keep?
> 
> IMO it is GALS, what is the point in a big snale as a pet? I just dont get it.


They teach kids the responsibility of keeping a pet, are very tolerant and easy to care for and are no more pointless than any animal.


----------



## keeps2008 (Sep 22, 2008)

lekkie said:


> mine would be chams, /yawn theyre so boring and i think theyre damn ugly too


 omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!mg:


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Primates. Its a monkey not a child, and no it doesnt like wearing nappies.

If I wanted to look after something that needed so much attention, i'd have a child, at least with a child i have less chance of mentally scarring it.


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

keeps2008 said:


> omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!mg:


 :lol2: they are they just sit there and move once an hour haha


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> Primates. Its a monkey not a child, and no it doesnt like wearing nappies.
> 
> If I wanted to look after something that needed so much attention, i'd have a child, at least with a child i have less chance of mentally scarring it.


i'd rather have a monkey than a kid. At least i can sell the monkey when i'm bored of it... :whistling2:


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

condas and retics, bloody ugly things!


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I like my snails D:

So I will say... pedes -shudder-
They scare me.


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

Meko said:


> i'd rather have a monkey than a kid. At least i can sell the monkey when i'm bored of it... :whistling2:


Who says you can't sell children???


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Green Iguanas for me,just too often neglected or mistreated,with so many abandoned each year,they shouldn't be sold any more.If people want one,rescue one don't add to the numbers by buying babies.


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

Royals Corns Kings and MOST other Ratsnakes!


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

I think all animals, exotic or not, are fascinating for various different reasons, I have had several different species over the years. 

But then, I am a mad tort, bearded dragon and rabbit owner :whistling2:


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

lekkie said:


> mine would be chams, /yawn theyre so boring and i think theyre damn ugly too


chams are one of the most fascinating reps around!
there colourful, unusual looking, grow to a nice size, show there emotions with there colour and feeding time is great to watch!

the most pointless is those dragon eggs that people have in there sigs!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

gtm said:


> DWA animals - I know their beautiful but I can't get my head around sharing my house with something that can kill me.


Anyone who has a dog is sharing their house with something that CAN kill them. Whether it DOES is another question entirely.



Art_Gecko101 said:


> Primates. Its a monkey not a child, and no it doesnt like wearing nappies.


I can agree with that for the quantity of "people who get monkeys as a child substitute". If you get a group of primates because you want PRIMATES that's different.



chamman said:


> the most pointless is those dragon eggs that people have in there sigs!


Awww, but I like my dragons. I don't have to feed them, they don't take any electricity and they don't take up space in my house!

For me, I don't think there is a pointless exotic pet - simply because everyone likes something different. I like my corns, many of you don't like the rainbow worms. I like my royals, other people think they're boring (I dare you to say that to my Pied, Piper!). I'm not keen on centipedes personally but I can see how other people might want to have them because they're fascinating even if they scare me.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

barrym said:


> Green Iguanas for me,just too often neglected or mistreated,with so many abandoned each year,they shouldn't be sold any more.If people want one,rescue one don't add to the numbers by buying babies.



i agree these may not be the most boring of pets but by there sheer size, temprament, availablity and the way they are sold/marketed and the way there so well know makes them and easy target for impulse buying and mistreatment


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> Anyone who has a dog is sharing their house with something that CAN kill them. Whether it DOES is another question entirely.


Cute answer but I cannot envisage curling up on the sofa with a Black Mamba or a Fer de Lance and watching 'Eastenders' 

Bottom line is almost all fatalities involving dogs are children.


----------



## mant01 (Aug 23, 2008)

punky_jen said:


> condas and retics, bloody ugly things!


Do you really think so, I think there beautiful. I mean look at this ghost retic its gorgeous.


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

mant01 said:


> Do you really think so, I think there beautiful. I mean look at this ghost retic its gorgeous.


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

chamman said:


> chams are one of the most fascinating reps around!
> there colourful, unusual looking, grow to a nice size, show there emotions with there colour and feeding time is great to watch!
> 
> the most pointless is those dragon eggs that people have in there sigs!


 well you see dragon eggs arnt real exotics, plus my house is far to small for a real one so i dont think a fantasy fake reptiles really fit into this sort of topic


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

yell at me all you want, but leopard geckos are ugly, knobbly boring little buggers. yuk.


----------



## mant01 (Aug 23, 2008)

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Papscrunt (Jul 25, 2008)

lekkie said:


> mine would be chams, /yawn theyre so boring and i think theyre damn ugly too


:shock: Omg how can u say that They are gorgeous & boring no chance they are amazing to watch 

If u had 1 u'd know:whistling2:


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Fish... of any kind especially those koi thingys omg they are butt ugly... Ok it could be the fact that I have a big phobia of fish.. but seriously what is the point of keeping them..

Liz


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Torts are boring, all they do is sit there, then eat some veg, then, well. . . .thats it! Even watching them feed is boring. i would rather have a pet ashtray; at least it will be a bit more active.


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

Incubuss said:


> i would rather have a pet ashtray; at least it will be a bit more active.


well you wudda been easy to buy for if i had got you for the £10 rfuk gift swap :lol2:


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Incubuss said:


> Torts are boring, all they do is sit there, then eat some veg, then, well. . . .thats it! Even watching them feed is boring. i would rather have a pet ashtray; at least it will be a bit more active.


If that's really your opinion of them, I'm sure they would rather you had a pet ashtray too


----------



## Faybert (Sep 29, 2008)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> Fish... of any kind especially those koi thingys omg they are butt ugly... Ok it could be the fact that I have a big phobia of fish.. but seriously what is the point of keeping them..
> 
> Liz


Wow someone with the same phobia as me!


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

Probably anything that's DWA, although I find the DWA section here facinating & just don't get the appeal of living with something that's potentially life threatening.........Maybe that's the appeal? Nothing against DWA keepers at all, each to their own.

Agreed with BarryM about Iggy's, I'd love an Iggy but I haven't got the space I would want an adult Iggy to have (a double bedroom:lol2 so it's a no no.


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

Chile rose spiders - just buy a plastic spider. It'll be a week before you notice the difference.
Cobalt Blue - just poke a hole in the substrate with your finger and forget the spider. You could buy yourself a nice bottle of wine for the price of the spider.

garter snakes - they smell :lol2:

Carpet pythons - just too adictive :flrt:


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

my mum shares her house with a dog, a tiny yorkie called poppy, i dont think she loses much sleep worrying poppy might savage her to death, well maybe a toe, a bad scratch, subsequent infection, ur right il go kill the beast that is poppy tomorrow to save my mum.

"


Ssthisto said:


> Anyone who has a dog is sharing their house with something that CAN kill them. Whether it DOES is another question entirely."
> 
> for me the ones i dont like as captives are all large monitors retics and green iguana's, with a corn u can make a habitat, something to do, to swim, climb just generally fart about till thier little hearts content, how many do u know have a habitat for a retic? all i see is them in large cages ( in retic terms these are basically a warm box they can barely turn round in) often not enough space for a hide, a water bowl to plonk thier heads in, so theres this huge animal in a corner, what does it have to do all day, shuffle a few feet, shuffle back, cute as babys arent they though, thats the problem, how many people look ahead to the 20ft 200lb animal that is a 100 times more dangerous to humans than my mums yorkie poppy (il have to let my mum know how much danger killer i mean poppy poses to her). i dont think theres any animal in our hobby that has such an uncertain life as retics, how many of these cute amels being brought over will end thier days with thier original owners, be given a home, and not a box, believe me i know snakes, i know thier lazy feckers, i know they sit in corners happy but i know they roam climb swim explore when the mood takes them too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Incubuss said:


> What is the worst or most pointless exotic to keep?
> 
> IMO it is GALS, what is the point in a big snale as a pet? I just dont get it.


GALS - Boring but good feeder as they drop 300 odd babys each time.



spider_duck said:


> I'll probably get flamed for this but here goes:
> 
> Tortoises. WHY?? People mother them, and I just dont get it :s


Very friendly animals and pretty too especially the larger ones.



Zoo-Man said:


> How very dare you!!! Tortoises rule!
> 
> For me, its things like Stick Insects & Mantids! Spend half an hour looking for the sods & then when you find them, they are doing nothing anyway!
> :lol2:


LOVE MANTIDS!



Meko said:


> GALS
> Roaches
> stick insects / mantids - just buy a twig its cheaper
> millipedes
> ...


Been done.



Shelly24 said:


> spiders- what is the point in keeping a spider? they are hairy, scary and have horrible webs that get stuck all over their enclosures. yuk yuk yuk!!


Oh come on. Spiders are THE best exotic out there. Cheap and easy to keep, 1000's of different ones available, long lived and each with their own personality's. And not all web much, most of mine only web when they make matts. True there is the fear element but its easy to get over. Once you get over the fear you get to see how wonderful they are....even when they are trying to tear your face off.

For me its golden tegus, any form of cat and viper boas.


----------



## blazibaby (Oct 8, 2008)

Ouch...

So much Corn Bashing >_O

For many they are the start of the snake hobby and then gradually you move onto more difficult animals and such. Corns arent as poncy and useless as they seem y'see ;D

For me the most pointless exotic pet would be the Whites Tree Frog...whenever I see them in the pet shop they're just stuck on the glass....doing nothing -_-;


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

I have 50 tortoises so you could say i obsessed.

until you have owned one you wont get it

Especially having a giant one wandering around your garden now thats amazing.

Hatching your first tortoise eggs is an amazing experience.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

mant01 said:


> Im gonna be hated for this but for me its corns. I dont know what it is but I just really dislike them. I want a snake not a multi coloured worm.


 LMAO!

Erm.... People will kill me but probably green anacondas and burmese pythons etc. I just think they are too big unless you are willing to seal of a whole room of your house.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Skunks.


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

repkid said:


> LMAO!
> 
> Erm.... People will kill me but probably green anacondas and burmese pythons etc. I just think they are too big unless you are willing to seal of a whole room of your house.


I would be inclinded to agree, however we have a Asian Water Monitor:whistling2:


----------



## dan51 (Sep 26, 2008)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> Fish... of any kind especially those koi thingys omg they are butt ugly


 I dont really know why but i love my pet fish and i am a member of alot of fish forums  I also keep GALS and they are quite unusual and the best thing is that they are cheap to look after.I think DWA exotics are the worst and yeah they are facinating but 1 bite and that your life gone


----------



## Prettyjoby (Aug 11, 2008)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> Primates. Its a monkey not a child, and no it doesnt like wearing nappies.
> 
> If I wanted to look after something that needed so much attention, i'd have a child, at least with a child i have less chance of mentally scarring it.



I totally agree. Keeping an animal that has the same awareness as a mentally challenged child and then putting it in a cage because its a "pet" is wrong. I would say that your better off having human offspring because quite frankly a well cared for monkey is going to take up as much of your time. Plus being highly intelligent, social animals it is probably morally wrong to completely isolate them from their own species.

I can see why corns and Leopard Geckos get boring but I don't hate them, they certainly have their place in reptile keeping. I personally prefer the bigger snakes though ^^


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Meko said:


> GALS
> Roaches
> stick insects / mantids - just buy a twig its cheaper
> millipedes
> ...


 
:lol2: im with meko on this one ,also frogs just becuase they make me feel ill looking at them :S


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

i'm really surprised more people haven't said frogs? seems to be quite common?

i'd have to say large snakes. just don't see the attraction of something that big. morphs are cool and pretty but to me pointless! anything boa and up to me is like mah .. oh and northerners!! but they aren't exotic -- bit wierd but not exotic LOL - JOKING


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

cooljules said:


> i used to be afraid of them, gave me nightmares..then i met one and i slowley came out of my shell............


Heeeeeehee belter :lol2:


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

exoticsandtropics said:


> i'm really surprised more people haven't said frogs? seems to be quite common?
> 
> i'd have to say large snakes. just don't see the attraction of something that big. morphs are cool and pretty but to me pointless! anything boa and up to me is like mah .. oh and northerners!! but they aren't exotic -- bit wierd but not exotic LOL - JOKING


 :lol2:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Royals.

They're like the worms of Pythons.
You get the retics, Burmese, but Royals do my head in.
Nothing special about them!


----------



## Plutino (Aug 5, 2007)

Things mentioned like corns/royals/leopard geckos/BDs/torts/chilerose are the backbone of this industry. A bad exotic pet in my opinion is one that does not adapt well to captivity, or is over-imported to the point the price is brought down and people who can't care for them for their entire lives purchase them only to later re-home them, or worse, house them improperly leading to their demise. That, or one that is doomed to death from the moment it's imported, such as those lizards that only survive on ants and will live maybe 6 months on other insects.



stubeanz said:


> i think very small lizard species like anoles and house geckos. i actualy feel sorry for them because the ammount of times ive been in a pet shop and someones seen the very cute (wc, very fast) lizard and gone ooo that 1's cheap ! tbh id rather they were in the wild (i dont say that alot) as in captivity they are doooooooomed !


yeah, like those



Barry.M said:


> Green Iguanas for me,just too often neglected or mistreated,with so many abandoned each year,they shouldn't be sold any more.If people want one,rescue one don't add to the numbers by buying babies.


and those in my first point.



Liz_n_Mark said:


> Fish... of any kind especially those koi thingys omg they are butt ugly... Ok it could be the fact that I have a big phobia of fish.. but seriously what is the point of keeping them..
> 
> Liz


heh same, I never saw the point in fish, but that's probably a personal preference. I also don't like that the norm for a fish keeper is to cycle through a full tanks worth of fish every few months due to deaths or one eating the other.


I would agree on the primates thing, but they can be successfully kept, just it takes a lot. In the respect that it seems like a majority of keepers across the world don't do it properly, perhaps they're not the greatest pet, but I have no firsthand knowledge on the subject to present any relevant views here.

In my area I'd say meerkat's the worst, as they tend to get sold singly and far too often to people who try to sell them within 6 months. Followed by perhaps things like mountain horned dragons and desert horned lizards, but then I guess I'm just not a fan of WC sold to newbies. Surprisingly few iguanas, though we have had to re-home 3-4 this year, though we usually point em toward AZUK to re-home for us :whistling2:.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Plutino said:


> Things mentioned like corns/royals/leopard geckos/BDs/torts/chilerose are the backbone of this industry. A bad exotic pet in my opinion is one that does not adapt well to captivity, or is over-imported to the point the price is brought down and people who can't care for them for their entire lives purchase them only to later re-home them, or worse, house them improperly leading to their demise. That, or one that is doomed to death from the moment it's imported, such as those lizards that only survive on ants and will live maybe 6 months on other insects.
> 
> 
> yeah, like those
> ...


What part of Cardiff are you in? And by "we" do you mean shop? If so which?


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

ill get slated for this lol, but i find leos boring. every body has them. yes there nice to look at, and yes easy to care for but meh 

and also dont understant tortoises :S but they are cute


----------



## Plutino (Aug 5, 2007)

Josh-sama said:


> What part of Cardiff are you in? And by "we" do you mean shop? If so which?


Canton/City Centre, depending on if I'm in th' shop or I've got Uni (9am today *groan*). I'm Athravan's OH, so Reptile Cymru. I was referring to th' rescue side of the shop though.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Guess here:

You seem to be interested in Boas.
Ben?

I'm probably wrong. :bash:


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

Sugar Gliders - I know they're cute, active & respond to human contact but the diet is a nightmare & they can hardly glide a full 50 meters in a cage in a bedroom.


----------



## MarshallDavies (Sep 24, 2008)

:blowup:G.A.L.S.:blowup:


----------



## DannyCRS (Jul 8, 2008)

Stick insects are the worst no point in them what-so-ever.


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

lol at stickinsects! You could just put a twig in a jar with some decor and let your mates try and find the thing! I could see the appeal in that! :bash: And GALS...there is no point at all! Unless your french and breeding them for lunch! I like corns tho and spiders n scorps. Most other stuff 2! And I'm gonna have to sneak a giant centipede into the collection without the OH knowing 1 day!


----------

